# found: unknown sex pics



## foreveralwayseternal (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Well was online and just found online private photos of myself. My husband put them up to try and have sex with a couple and or another female. I am not knowing what to feel at this time. I can't believe he would put pictures up or email them to ppl with out me knowing. Last year he was really into the whole 3somes and all that and to be honest after 4 years of him constantly in my ear saying he wanted it. I finally broke down and did one. But I didn't like it and do not want to ever do it again so I told him this. But to find out on my own that he is still looking makes me think he never took what I was saying serious! I'm not sure as how to approach this matter now and how to feel. If it was ok once and then I take the permission away is it ok for him to go behind my back and doing this. there is no proof that he is going out and ****ing around but could that be the next step. I don't know........


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I would pack up and leave. This is not okay. I would also make him take them down ASAP! Anyone can copy pictures off the internet. 

He is not worth it. He has violated your privacy. Sorry, he is sick. 

I was pissed when someone took my photo fully dressed off of FB and put it in their own FB page. I can't imagine having nude photos circulating online.

This is very unacceptable. A deal breaker for me!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

You my dear have opened a Pandora's Box that is going to hard to close. Now that he got a taste of that life, he doesn't want to stop. Going behind your back and soliciting other people is WRONG, but what is worse is posting photos of YOU without your permission. This is a betrayal that could kill your trust in him. 

Did you make him take the photos down? Is he sorry or do you think he will continue this behavior behind your back?


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a gross breach of trust. The pictures need to come down immediately and if you want to stay with him, insist on some sort of counseling.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i agree with the rest here.
just because you agreed to try it once does not make you obligated to keep doing it if you didnt like it.

are the photos recent?
are they ones left up from when you were trying to find someone last time?

either way, they need to come down immediately.


----------



## Mom_In-Love (Mar 18, 2012)

I feel like you might have been pressured to do the first threesome. That is not good. Being pressured to do something that one does not want to do can build up a lot of resentment. 

Anyways, to the other problem... that is not ok, for him to post pics of you and do that stuff behind your back. Wow, it sounds like he is stuck on the idea of that lifestyle. I don't even know what to advise you. I would leave...


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

I would be getting a lawyer to get those pics down officially and get that douche out of your life.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Like my husband said when I caught him on Adult Friend Finder and Sexsearch: _"What matters is that I had the intent to meet someone outside the marriage for intimate relations. That is just as bad as having sex with someone other than you. I don’t know why I tried to argue with you on Saturday about that. I should have told you that having the intent was just as bad as actually having sex and stopped arguing with you. So if I seem unclear here on what I mean, here is an equation to help:

Intent to have sexual relations outside marriage = Actual sexual relations outside marriage"_

He used stories of our lovemaking to entice other women so I know a bit about how you feel.

You need to take the hard line here with him so that he knows what he has done is totally unacceptable and is a dealbreaker for you.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a MAJOR violation of trust. There is no way that your husband should be posting sexual photos of you online for any purpose. I wouldn't dare to that to my wife. Your husband needs to know, in no uncertain terms, that his behavior is unacceptable. He needs to remove the images he posted and delete any others he may have. That's non-negotiable. Even if he does, there is a ton of work to be done that might require MC, if you choose to remain in the marriage.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a violation of trust
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

